# Safeguard Properties - Employee Reviews



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

http://www.indeed.com/cmp/Safeguard-Properties/reviews

There are 24 reviews of Safeguard Properties from current or former Safeguard employees. I can't say they were surprising but they were definitely interesting!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry, the first half read like folks were put into a meeting room and told to go online and give reviews of the company they work for. I'm sure it would have been quickly known who was bashing the company.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

I wonder about the other servicers and how their reviews would be. I can only imagine horror stories coming from AMS, FAS, Cyprexx, etc. 



ontimepres said:


> http://www.indeed.com/cmp/Safeguard-Properties/reviews
> 
> There are 24 reviews of Safeguard Properties from current or former Safeguard employees. I can't say they were surprising but they were definitely interesting!


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow pro are close to home. holiday party and a food court. Sure makes me want to apply


----------



## Blue Granite PPs (Dec 20, 2012)

Chame – January 3, 2013
They gouge their clients and undercut their vendors. 

That about sums it up...lol


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Blue Granite PPs said:


> Chame – January 3, 2013
> They gouge their clients and undercut their vendors.
> 
> That about sums it up...lol


 
Do Not understand why people work for them!


----------



## SIR (Feb 5, 2013)

Im sure my review wouldnt amount to anything as they are some of the dumbest people I ever worked for. Worked for them for 2 months and told them to shuv it


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

SIR said:


> Im sure my review wouldnt amount to anything as they are some of the dumbest people I ever worked for. Worked for them for 2 months and told them to shuv it


 
I talked to them about working for them, but didn`t due to having to buy there insurance! was a big red flag!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

There are the in house people. The ones that chew gum and transfer your call all day.


----------

